# We Closed...FINALLY!!!!!



## Brooks803 (Oct 3, 2012)

We FINALLY closed on our first house! :biggrin:

It's been almost 5+ months of HELL to get it done! We bought it as a short sale so we knew it would take some time to get it done, but at the end we hit a roadblock that would (and still might) lead to legal action. 

To get this house our bank was pretty easy to work with and we got our loan approval quick and easy. However, with the homeowner's bank'S we had our issues. There were 2 banks that had to be worked with PLUS probate court because the homeowners mother name was on the mortage and had passed away last Oct. 

The first bank (who was the primary loan against the house) we did our back and forth offer thing and we ACCEPTED their offer. Signed the papers....they came back and said "Ya know what...we don't feel like handling a short sale. You need to deal with bank #2. No contract."  This was AFTER accepting the offer. Oh, and this was back in (I think) late May/early June.

So on to bank #2 who had a smaller secondary loan against the house. They were great to work with. It just took extra time to get everything in motion again. We were trying to get into the house BEFORE the baby was born (we'll get to that part later). We had to wait for the property to be surveyed, ect, ect, ect. So now it's Mid July.

We now have a closing date...Aug 10th! The day our daughter was born  We said bring the papers to the damn hospital.

Well...that's when one lil off handed comment set this whole thing to hell quickly

OUR bank denied/delayed the loan bc of my wife being on maternity leave!!!!!!!! Which is HIGHLY illegal for which they've been sued several times and lost several times. Our loan officer was talking to the person in charge of the final numbers approval and made the comment "this is great, now they can get in the house right as the baby is born." to which the numbers person said "Wait what? She's not working and on maternity leave???? I can't approve this..."

So least to say, we had to wait until my wife was cleared by her doctor to go back to work and actually went back to work before they would finalize the approval. We closed this past Friday. We took possession yesterday (had to give a couple days for the occupants to clear our their last items) and my dad and I painted the nursery yesterday. We've got some cleaning to do before the actual "move in" Friday but it's done. A touch bittersweet, but done. We now own our first house!

Sucks for me though bc I can't do any of the moving due to my back surgery 

Enough of the doom and gloom story. On to the house!

3br 2.5ba with bonus room above the garage which will be our office space. 3.5 acres with a small barn and existing fencing for Shea's horses. Only 1 other visible house nearby. NOTHING across the way but a great view! 2 car garage which will become my workshop :biggrin:. There's not much landscaping yet, but we'll fix that come this spring. So here's a few pics. These were taken back in June so they're a little dated, lol

Here's the lil barn and what's across the street (NOTHING!) Oh, and the 1 neighbor:




Front of the house (I'm standing at the barn):



Backside of the house. Nice fenced in area for our little dogs so we won't have to worry about them:




Once we get the inside cleaned up and decorated I'll snap some pics and post them.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## mredburn (Oct 3, 2012)

congratulations on the house. Your about to find out that a house is a never ending project. Just when you think your done you get to start over.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for you guys.  Looks like it has a basement?  Beautiful house and acreage too.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 3, 2012)

You are about to become the new owner of a honey-do list that you can truly take pride in.  And please don't subject that beautiful baby to paint fumes in your hurry to move in, like my brother did.  It took 3 months before the kids, 3 mos and 12 mos cleared up their sinuses, etc.  My best wishes that it won't happen to your wonderful young family!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 3, 2012)

Great Jonathon - Congrats, glad you and the wife are recovering and the baby is healthy.  A lot of good things going on  in your life now -


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations!  I hope you have a riding lawn mower in the budget!

AK


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations, Jonathan! But I don't see a shop!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done! I hope your back recovers fast because the moving in part won't be done for  long time.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot to add 1 only really great piece of news about the house. My parents are only 5mins away!



nativewooder said:


> You are about to become the new owner of a honey-do list that you can truly take pride in. And please don't subject that beautiful baby to paint fumes in your hurry to move in, like my brother did. It took 3 months before the kids, 3 mos and 12 mos cleared up their sinuses, etc. My best wishes that it won't happen to your wonderful young family!


 
No worries with the fumes. I did the painting yesterday and the final coat today. We won't be moving in/living there until Friday. Ayden hasn't been in the house and won't until then. Plus we're only painting the 1 room and she actually won't be living in it until she's a bit older since it's upstairs and the master bedroom is downstairs. Right now my Mom watches her while I'm over there getting stuff done.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the house!! It looks absolutely lovely! Great place for your daughter to run around!

You got it right. Family is important.

What? you can paint already after having back surgery? Wow!

I know it was a rough road but maybe soon you and your wife can just sit down and do nothing.(after the baby is asleep).


----------



## gimpy (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats.......looks like a real nice "home" and lot, I love the shop (pops) barn

there is nothing like owning your own home....


----------



## ashaw (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats.  Enjoy your new home.  How is the family doing?


----------



## thewishman (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great house! And so much land, too. Look like it was worth the wait. congratulations!

Your lives have certainly changed in the last year. So happy for you.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!!  When's the party?


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats, Jonathon! Looking forward to the new shop pictures, too!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 3, 2012)

Great looking place. I didn't know there was any pieces of property that big left over there.


----------



## philb (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, that's an awesome space! 
Wish there were places like this in UK!! Might think I'm being nosey, but approximately how much does something in the USA cost about this size and acreage?
As I know in the UK, with 3 acres and that sort of outbuildings, you'd be looking over £1million!! EASILY!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 3, 2012)

Way to go!  Yeah, when's the party????


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BradG (Oct 3, 2012)

looks like you've had the stress levels well and truely tested recently 

Congrats on the new house.. just be sure to get that garage converted into your workshop before you do anything else.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic! Congratulations on your own place. I'm thinking you will miss the old place though with crazies.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!  Now the real work starts.

Eugene


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 3, 2012)

NOw you move from a pain in the back to a pain in the neck....congrats!!!


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the new house. Sure is beautiful! Room for a shop and lots of room for kids to run and play. What more could you ask for? I completely understand how much of a nightmare the mortgage/purchasing new home process can be having done it twice. Being self-employed the banks did not make it very easy on me. Enjoy your new baby and home!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome!  I see a big garage for a workshop....SWEET.  Also, it's gotta feel good knowing you no longer live on Bob's road...that dirt road went on forever.  Best wishes partner, take it easy and heal up.


----------



## Monty (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations. Looks like it was worth the hassles and delays.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 3, 2012)

That sure is a beautiful home Jonathon.  Congrats.




nativewooder said:


> And please don't subject that beautiful baby to paint fumes in your hurry to move in, like my brother did.


 
I was just skimming though the comments real fast and misread the above one.  In my haste I misread it as "And please don't subject that beautiful baby to paint fumes in your hurry to move in, like your mother did".  I must have laughed for five minutes before I read it correctly.  Sorry Jonathon.:tongue:


----------



## moke (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats Jonathon--
It looks like an awesome place, and lots of rooms to build that HUGE shop!!!!!


----------



## Haynie (Oct 4, 2012)

philb said:


> Wow, that's an awesome space!
> Wish there were places like this in UK!! Might think I'm being nosey, but approximately how much does something in the USA cost about this size and acreage?
> As I know in the UK, with 3 acres and that sort of outbuildings, you'd be looking over £1million!! EASILY!



Depends on where you are.  Where we are a 3 acre lot with nothing on it will cost around a million because there is not that much available land around here.  National park on one side, Navajo Reservation on 3 sides.  Where my parents live in Southern Colorado 3 acres and a house like what Jonathan shows would be around 200,000ish If the acreage had irrigation shares then maybe 300,000.  I don't know anything about where jonathan lives.  If you go to Real Estate Listings & Homes for Sale | Real Estate Agent Search | Coldwell Banker and look around at whatever state you want you will see the differences.  Any real estate site will work I just think Coldwell is easy to navigate.

Jonathan, I am glad it worked out for you.  That whole maternity leave thing would have sent me way over the edge.  I would say you have had one very eventful summer.

I HATE BANKS.  those weenies will do everything these days to NOT lend money.  5 years ago a person could have sneezed and gotten a loan way bigger than what they could ever pay back.  Now its just a huge PIA.  We have been trying to sell our business for several years and the banks won't lend the money to people.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jonathon,

    That is great news.  I hope you back is doing much better too.  I  wish you all the best of luck in the new home!  :biggrin:

Jason


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet Jonathan!!!! Having spent a long time in the Navy and more in medicine...you really did go through the ringer! Glad it worked out; all the happiness you can hold!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad it finally got worked out. Be thankful for all these wonderful blessings. Great times ahead for you guys!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 4, 2012)

Excellent for both of you! Looks like you have a guest room now.... Might have to use it some time when Tina kicks me out!

Wish I was closer and I would give you a hand moving. Take care and keep us informed! Looks like an awesome house for you guys!


----------



## Tom T (Oct 4, 2012)

Great home, and nice lot.  Congratulations


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 22, 2020)

Why would being on maternity leave matter - is maternity or parental leave not paid down there? (or is the paid portion too short in duration?)

I don't think that would be a flag up here...

That being said, I think the financial crisis of 08 dramatically increased the 'stress test' that a mortgagee must pass..


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 23, 2020)

mredburn said:


> congratulations on the house. Your about to find out that a house is a never ending project. Just when you think your done you get to start over.


True...we've been in ours 56 years!


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 23, 2020)

Congratulations and now is time to chill and enjoy before the “to do “ list starts in earnest

Maybe me but don’t understand one of the comments above, isn’t a horse a ride on grass mower??


----------



## mredburn (Oct 24, 2020)

You may want to look at the original thread time line. This thread originally posted  in 2012


----------

